# Vintage Remington Model 31 for ducks?



## marshallb24 (Dec 17, 2019)

Need opinions from you shotgun connoisseurs and gunsmiths on modern shooting with a classic shotgun. I have an old Remington Model 31 in 16 gauge with fixed improved cylinder chambered for 2 3/4” that belonged to my great grandfather, who was a prison guard in south GA and used it mostly to hunt quail and rabbits. It was passed to my granddaddy after him and then on to me. It’s a beautiful gun and just as smooth as the day it was made. For you non-shotgun connoisseurs, known as the “ball bearing shotgun” because of the smoothness of the action, it was the predecessor to the Remington 870 that went out of production due to the level of skill and time required to build it. Considered 1 of the 3 greatest pump guns ever built alongside the Winchester model 12 and the Ithaca model 37. My question is this...how smart/possible would it be to put this gun back into use? I’m sure it can handle light dove loads, we’ve shot it plenty of times. But is it wise to run boxes of hevi shot through it for ducks? It was obviously built before the introduction of steel shot, would this ruin the barrel? I’m dying to try it out but not if it will do serious damage to the firearm. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hdgapeach (Dec 17, 2019)

Randy at Chuckhawks (web site) says it ain't a good idea, especially if you're emotionally attached to the gun (like you obviously are).  Keep pluggin' away at the skwerls, rabbits and doves with that heirloom and keep it going with lead shot only.

Or, if you have a closet full of spare barrels for that shotgun, have at it!!


----------



## hdgapeach (Dec 17, 2019)

...Oh, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## marshallb24 (Dec 17, 2019)

hdgapeach said:


> ...Oh, and welcome to the boards!


Thanks for the input. In the last several hours I did some research and somehow did not realize that non-toxic bismuth waterfowl loads have made a comeback. Several companies produce it and label it as safe specifically for older fixed choke and fine classic double guns. Hevi Shot makes it in 16 ga 2 3/4” so I’m gonna give that a go. I’ll let you know how it turns out. Thanks!


----------



## hdgapeach (Dec 17, 2019)

marshallb24 said:


> Thanks for the input. In the last several hours I did some research and somehow did not realize that non-toxic bismuth waterfowl loads have made a comeback. Several companies produce it and label it as safe specifically for older fixed choke and fine classic double guns. Hevi Shot makes it in 16 ga 2 3/4” so I’m gonna give that a go. I’ll let you know how it turns out. Thanks!



That definitely sounds like a solution to your quandary.


----------

